

Box developer edition - magic5227
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/22/box-breaks-out-of-application-box-with-new-developer-edition/

======
magic5227
Summary:

Box Developer Edition:

* An independent, developer-owned Box instance — with full Box enterprise functionality — dedicated to your app.

* A new user and authentication model that makes it easy to create new Box users for your application. You own the users, the content, and the authentication and can bring a seamless user experience tailored to your customers.

* All of Box's enterprise functionality.

Documentation: [https://developers.box.com/developer-
edition/](https://developers.box.com/developer-edition/)

